# Phenom 940 BE beim spielen -> 65 Grad



## Waaagh! (20. März 2010)

Die Vorgeschichte...
Mein PC machte auf einmal beim zocken ein merkwürdiges Geräusch.
*MEEEPMEEEP*
Also, Spiel aus und prüfen...
Nachdem ich die zu warnende Temp im Bios von 60 auf 70 gesetzt habe, stellte sich das "quaken" aus.

So, nun also checkt man natürlich die Daten. Meine CPU zieht aktuell beim spielen bis zu 65 Grad, wo sie dann maximal verweillt.

Das besorgt mich. Schließlich will ich nicht, das die Kiste in Rauch aufgeht. Also, aufgemacht und ausgesaugt. Neuer Test. Wieder 65 Grad. Was tun?
So extrem war es vorher nie. Nun denke ich, das BFBC2 zum Beispiel, die CPU gut auslastet und mein Boxed-Kühler evtl nicht mehr reicht.

Also in den PC reingeschaut:
(Ja, es muss wieder gesaugt werden, was ich direkt tue. Doofes Laminat)
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/770/svengeb061.jpg

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6007/svengeb063.jpg

Ja, ich weiss. Kabelmanagement und son Spielkram. Im Gehäuse ist kein Fenster 

Vlt baue ich eines rein, da ich auch überlege, auf die Seite einen 80er und hinten noch einen zu befistigen.

Nun habe ich 2 Lüfter im Auge gehabt. Einmal den Scythe Mugen aus der aktuellen Revision, der ja mit ca 30 Euro recht grünstig ist.

Ebenfalls fiel mir der Noctua NH-UB9 SE2 auf. Der liegt mit guten 45 bischen höher, verspricht laut Hardwareversand.de aber mehr Kühlung bei gleichem Lärm.

Ich bin da etwas ratlos.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Weißt du wovon du dich einfach trennen solltest ?
Von dem Boxed-Kühler.
Hole dir den von dir genannten Mugen 2 und sei zufrieden 

Gruß
Johnny

Edit : Habe ich das richtig gesehen, dass im Heck nur ein 80mm-Lüfter installiert ist ? Du solltest vllt. über eine neues Case nachdenken...
Ist in der Front ein Lüfter ?
Ich bezweifle eig, dass der Mugen 2 überhaupt in das Case passt...


----------



## dersuchti_93 (20. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Weißt du wovon du dich einfach trennen solltest ?
> Von dem Boxed-Kühler.
> Hole dir den von dir genannten Mugen 2 und sei zufrieden
> 
> ...



Jo find ich auch, aber es gibt schon ein thread hier, sogar aktuell.
Ich hab nen Mugen 2 und ich sag klare Kaufempfehlung, kommt aber darauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst.
Hier nochmal den linkk für den thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/94369-cpu-kuehler-kaufberatung.html.

MfG dersuchti_93


----------



## Waaagh! (20. März 2010)

Ist in der Tat nur ein 80er, der da rotiert. Tiefe habe ich im Gehäuse genug, so schaut es zumindest bislang aus. Ich werde das gute Stück gleich mal durchmessen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ich ca noch 8 bis 10 cm zusätzlich habe. Sollte eigtl reichen. Die Lüfter des Mugens liegen ja auf der Seite, sprich, ich würde den Luftstrom zu den Seiten abgeben statt zum Deckel.

Vorne ist bislang keiner drinn, dafür plane ich ja den zweiten 80er. Einen auf die Seite, einer hinten und einer vorne drinn. Allerding werde ich wohl die Front leicht perforieren müssen.

Oder hat zufällig wer ein günstiges Case als Empfehlung?

Und dan für den Thread  Den studiere ich gerade nebenbei


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Ja, das Xigmatek Midgard 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Waaagh! (20. März 2010)

Hm...eben wollte ich mal auf den marktplatz zugreifen. 100 Postings sind hart^^
Kann man die nicht auch auf andere Foren von Computec verlinken? 
Das Xigmatek hatte ich auch im Auge. Ob mit oder ohne Fenster ist eigtl egal, die 5 € machen Bock nu auch nicht fett. Dazu dann der Scythe und die Lüfter...wieder 100 € los  Verdammt^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Gib doch hier ein Kaufgesuche für die beiden auf


----------



## Waaagh! (20. März 2010)

Nicht einmal da darf ich rein 

Was hälst du vom *Scythe Ninja Plus Rev B*

um das mal in "kleinen" Lettern auszudrücken?^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Warum klein, wenn du auch groß haben kannst 

Willst du eig übertakten ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Waaagh! (20. März 2010)

Bislang noch nicht  Erst wenn der nicht mehr für die Leistung reicht, die ich verlange 
Den Ninja kann ich evtl für nen 10er gebraucht haben, daher die Frage


----------



## Lower (20. März 2010)

Wenn du Lust hast verkauf ich dir meinen Mugen,
der bringt deine Temps sicher in Ordnung.

Habe eine Wakü und habe ihn gestern vom PCGH Abo bekommen, dh nie verwendet. Falls du Interesse hast schreib mir eine pers. Nachricht.

lg

ps.: Ich habe auch einen V-Thread aber du darfst leider net hinein....


----------



## Waaagh! (20. März 2010)

PM iss raus


----------



## Waaagh! (21. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigtl von den Scythe Mine Rev-B?Ist der viel schlechter als der Mugen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. März 2010)

n starker kühler zu nem vernünftigen preis ist auch dieser hier: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - EKL Alpenföhn "Groß Clockner"


----------



## Waaagh! (21. März 2010)

Sieht auch nett aus  Kommt mit in die Auswahl^^

Hat wer zufällig Erfahrung mit dem Scythe Mine?^^


----------



## Per4mance (3. April 2010)

falls sich noch nichts geändert hat würde ich auch den Mugen 2 empfehlen. hab selber letzens nen boxed ersatz gesucht und wollt was leichtes kleiner und einfach zu montierendes, bin dann aber beim mugen 2 gelandet weil preis leistung einfach passt und bin jetzt uach zufrieden seit er drin ist.


platz brauch man aber echt viel der ging grad so rein in mein NZXt Hush und ich bin froh das ich keine ripjaws hab ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. April 2010)

ich selber hab einfach den lüfter vom boxed kühler abgenommen und stattdessen einen Enermax Magma 12cm mit paar kabelbindern draufgemacht. Is abartig leise und kühlt sehr gut (idle ca 32 Crad, spielen ca 45- sehr selten 50 Crad). und das ganze für nur 10 euro die der lüfter hekostet hat^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. April 2010)

Ich sage es mal so, alles ist besser als der Boxed Kühler, wenn du nicht übertakten willst ist jeder Kühler für 20€ deiner, wenn du übertakten willst dann nimm den Mugen2 oder den Noctua.


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

man sollte aber beim demontieren des amd boxed kühlers aufpassen. meiner war 2 wochen drauf und beim entfernen war was wlp mit kühler und cpu so fest verbunden das ich kühler mitsammt cpu aus der socket gerissen hab und die cpu auf den boden geknallt ist. ich war froh das mein cpu nicht im a*** war ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2010)

na du machst Sachen, es geht auch wenn du die Klammer löst dann drehst du den Kühler ein bischen hin und her dann löst er sich auch ab, nur als kleiner Tipp für das nächste mal.


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

ich hab seit 14 jahren mit rechnern zu tun sowas is mir noch nie passiert war da echt überrascht das der so fest sitzt nach 2 wochen


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. April 2010)

doch das ist sehr gut möglich, war bei mir auch so  ich habe den kühler erst nach langem hin und her drehen und das mit kraft wegbekommen^^


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Hallo, ich dachte ich schließ mich hier mal an, um nicht nen neuen Thread erstellen zu müssen.
Ich habe auch nen x4 940 BE und hab den per FSB auf 3,4 Ghz übertacktet.
Im Moment ist jedoch nur der Boxed Kühler montiert. Meine Temps sind zwar noch einigermaßen in Ordnung (idle:35°,BC2:max.55°) aber insbesondere im Hinblick auf die heißen Sommermonate, wünsch ich mir bessere und vllt auch leisere Kühlung durch nen neuen CPU-Kühler.
Mehr als 50€ habe ich nicht vor auszugeben, lieber weniger
Damals beim Zusammenbau meines Rechners hatte ich den Alpenföhn Großclockner mitbestellt, um dann festzustellen, dass dieser nicht in mein Sharkoon Rebel 9 Econemy reinpasst.
Der hier empfohlene Mugen 2 soll ja auch nich grad klein sein oder meint ihr der passt?
Was gibt es sonst noch für Alternativen?
Vielen Dank in Vorraus!
MfG Lihp17


edit:
Ok hab grade gesehen, dass der Mugen auch 15,5 cm hoch ist, also genauso hoch wie der Großclockner-.-
Gibt es überhaupt Kühler die niedriger sind?


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. April 2010)

machs doch einfach wie ich. ich hab vom boxed-kühler den lüfter abgemacht, und stattdessen einen Enermax magma 12cm mit n paar kabelbindern draufgemacht 
erreiche jetzt im idle so 32 Crad und im prime um die 45 Crad. Und das unhörbar!!!!! Der magma eignet sich super dafür, der is selbst unter voll aufgedreht (benutze ne lüftersteuerung) unhörbar. Man hört nur ein bissche die luftmasse  und von den kosten is die lösung auch super, der lüfter kostet um die 10 euro 

Aussehen tuts dann so :


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

mein case is nen NZXT Hush das is nur 18,5cm breit und er passt rein deins hat nen aussenmaß von 20cm also sollte der mugen 2 eig schon passen.


@cpu-gpu: hast du da eig 3 netzteile drin so viel kabelstränge wie ich da sehe ? ^^


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Das Hush hätte ich mir damals auch fast geholt,cooles Design.
@CPU-GPU ich tendiere doch eher zu nem "richtigen" neuen Kühler, trz ne gute Idee, würd ich vllt mal als Übergangslösung probieren, falls das mal gefragt ist.
Dann verstehe ich aber nicht warum damals der Großclockner nicht gepasst hat.
Muss man um den Mugen zu montieren das Mainbord ausbauen?


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

jo man muss das board ausbauen und ich hab mich auch geträubt da ich ihn erst 2 wochen vorher zusammengebaut hab -.-

aber wenn de nen vernünftigen kühler willst kommste um ne backplate montage nicht rum. der hält dann auch bombenfest. nnur solle man zu fast zu 2 sein für die montage. allein is das ganz schon stressig da fehlt ne dritte hand manchmal weil du den kühler aufm kopf legen musst und das board oben drauf aber da gibts nen youtube video als anleitung ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2010)

Ja musst du auser du hast hinter dem Mainbord eine Aussparrung um die Halterung zu montieren.


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Das mit dem Mainbord ausbauen schreckt mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas ab, darauf hab ich eigentlich keine Lust.
Gibt es keine kompakteren Kühler mit ähnlicher Leistung, die solch eine Montage nicht benötigen?


----------



## Luemmel (4. April 2010)

Sorry, falsches Thema, bin mit den Firefox Tabs durcheinander geraten .......


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Ich hab  jetz mal drüber nachgedacht warum der Großclockner damals nicht gepasst haben könnte...
Kann es sein das ich beim Einbau des Mainbords was falsch gemacht habe?
War mein erster Rechner-Eigenbau.
Jedenfalls "schweben" sowohl die Grafik- als auch die Soundkarte ca. 1 cm über den jeweiligen Slots.
Sieht folgendermaßen aus:http://i43.tinypic.com/b9as2d.jpg
Sieht eigentlich aus , als ob das Mainbord zu weit im Gehäuse sitzt oder?
Da waren damals solche Erhebungen an der Gehäusewand, da hab ich das Board kurzerhand draufgeschraubt.
Das hat auch wunderbar mit den vorgefertigten Löchern im Mobo übereingestimmt. Es gab aber auch noch >LÖcher in der Wand ohne Erhebungen, das waren aber nur 4 oder so.
Hätte ichs darauf schrauben müssen...
Dann würde das Mobo ja weniger weit im Gehäuse drinsitzen und somit würden die entsprechenden CPU-Kühler auch passen
Kann das sein? Bzw. kennt jemand den Aufbau des Rebel 9 Economy?

edit:
@ Luemmel an wen war dein Post gerichtet?


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

als eig müssen alle slots kompl anliegen sow ie die "leeren" slotblenden nur hoch und runter is da spiel. hast du hinten an den anschlüssen so überhaupt die blende drüberbekommen? (da wo maus tastaur usb usw. is)

und wenn ich die blech/holzschraube schon seh wei die gehäuseschrauben zu kurz waren -.-


hier zb sieht man wie alles schön anliegt:

http://www.it-ihl.de/P3D/PC_innen_GTX280.JPG


----------



## Luemmel (4. April 2010)

edit:
@ Luemmel an wen war dein Post gerichtet?[/QUOTE]


Sorry, schon doof, wenn man nicht mit Firefox Tabs umgehen kann


----------



## Luemmel (4. April 2010)

Rebel 9: auf die Erhöhungen schrauben, aber ohne zusätzliche Abstandshalter!!

Dann sollte es eigentlich passen, hatte das Gehäuse vor dem Midgard


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> als eig müssen alle slots kompl anliegen sow ie die "leeren" slotblenden nur hoch und runter is da spiel. hast du hinten an den anschlüssen so überhaupt die blende drüberbekommen? (da wo maus tastaur usb usw. is)
> 
> und wenn ich die blech/holzschraube schon seh wei die gehäuseschrauben zu kurz waren -.-
> 
> ...




dacht ich mir schon, hat aber bisher eben nicht gestört
Also müsste ich beim Kauf eines Kühlers so oder das Mobo abmontieren.
Für mich stellt sich grade die Frage Brocken oder Mugen.
Mir ist der Brocken iwie sympathischer, kosten bei Mindfactory beide das gleiche.
Ich überlege auch direkt meine 4€ Gehäuselüfter durch bessere zu ersetzen.
Wär der Enermax Magma den Cpu-Gpu genannt hat eine gute Wahl?

edit:
Ok danke Luemmel, ich dachte nur damals die Abstandshalter sind zwingend nötig, damit das Mobo keine Probleme macht.


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

nimm 120er scythe slipstream mit 800rpm 10db die kosten so 4 euro 

kühler kann ich nur ne subjektive meinung sagen nimm den mugen 2


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> nimm 120er scythe slipstream mit 800rpm 10db die kosten so 4 euro
> 
> kühler kann ich nur ne subjektive meinung sagen nimm den mugen 2




Ich werd den Brocken nehmen, der Mugen ist dezeit nicht lieferbar.
Zu den Gehäuselüftern:
800rpm sollen reichen?


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

jo reichen wenn du wert auf lautstärke legst. falls es aber egal is oder du wohnst in ner dachwohung mit 40° im sommer kannst auch schnellere nehmen 

luftstromtechnisch kennst dich ja aus oder ? 

wegen brocken oder mugen ich sag ja is subjektiv und wenn dein stammhändler das ding net hat ...


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Ich hab nen Sharkoon Eagle 1000 und den hör ich nicht.
Wenn du mit Luftstromtechnisch meinst das nix im Weg hängen soll und so dann ja.
Hmm ja mal sehn also mehr als 800er könnens dann schon sein...


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

die slipstream reihe gibts in mehreren rpm´s . 500, 800, 1200, 1600, 1900 Lfter : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


falls es dein gehäuse nicht hat würde ich noch über staubfilter für den saugenden lüfter nachdenken, gibts entweder für 2euro als metal zu kaufen oder du nimmst ne billige strumpfhose

luftstrom mein ich ich wo der cpu lüfter hinblasen soll und die gehäuselüfter


----------



## Lihp17 (4. April 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> die slipstream reihe gibts in mehreren rpm´s . 500, 800, 1200, 1600, 1900 Lfter : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
> 
> luftstrom mein ich ich wo der cpu lüfter hinblasen soll und die gehäuselüfter



Kanns sein das du ein Scythe Fan bist?
Ich werd dir mal vertrauen und die nehmen
entweder 1200er oder 1600er.
danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2010)

ne hab zum ersten mal scythe . der mugen wurde mir massig empfohlen und die scythe slipstream auch. da ich damit selber auch wunderbar zufrieden bin empfehl ich sowas immer weiter


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. April 2010)

nur noch mal als keline anmerkung: ich machte das schon n halbes jahr mit nem kleinen 92mm Scythe Lüfter, das hat auch prima geklappt. und jetzt mit dem Magma noch besser. also ich lass es nich nur als übergangslösung drin. Ich werd den so wie er jetzt is drinlassen 
Kann ich jedem, der nicht zu stark OCen will, empfehlen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2010)

Ich hab auf meinem IFX-14 2* Scythe Slipstream 1900, dann brauchst da aber ne Lüftersteuerung den auf vollen turen machen die dich wahnsinnig. Die Scythe Kase Master ist super da hängen bei mir 4 1900'er dran. Da hast du dann auch noch Reserven, muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. April 2010)

nimm doch gleich den hier   ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Lüfter - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000


----------



## Lihp17 (5. April 2010)

Mit dem kann man sich nen CPU-Kühler wohl sparen


----------



## Lihp17 (17. April 2010)

Soo...
Letzendlich hab ich den Mugen 2, eine Sythe Kaze Master und 3x Slip Stream 1900 bestellt.
Alles eingebaut und ich bin rundum zufrieden.
Mein 940 BE @ 3,4 Ghz wird bei Prime 95 max. 46° warm.
Auch von der Lüftersteuerung bin ich begeistert, sie macht optisch einiges her und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Noch einmal vielen Dank für die kompetente Beratung


----------



## sleek (17. April 2010)

hab grad den thread hier entdeckt und mal durchgelesen.
hab selber nen mugen 2 und anfangs ne woche meinen 940be mit dem boxed am laufen gehabt. temperaturen gingen bei prime auch sofort richtung 62 grad. hab dann immer gestoppt wegen der empfohlenen maxtemp von 62 grad. nachdem ich im bios aber die cpu lüftersteuerung von auto auf pwm gestellt hatte, gings selbst mit dem boxed einigermaßen (klar, laut und heiß wars noch immer, aber unter 55 grad). vielleicht hat das board da einfach nen bug und kriegt die steuerung des lüfters nicht automatisch hin.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

^^ und bissi weniger staub kann auch nie schaden


----------

